# White noise ideas



## Subliime (Mar 24, 2007)

Well, my family has grown accustomed to our air conditioner and fan this summer. I really don't think my dd will be able to sleep without some sort of white noise, plus where we live it is noisy outside, especially in the early morning hours, so we need something. It is too cold for the air conditioner so we have been turning the fan on and pointing it away from us. Soon it will be too cold for that. Does anyone have any suggestions for some white noise we can use all night and for naps?


----------



## mum5 (Apr 10, 2004)

We have a white noise machine, I think I got it from www.onestepahead.com and it is in the shape of a shell. There are 6 or 7 different settings you can have it on, ocean, rain, thunder, heartbeat,white noise etc, and you can adjust the volume also.

HTH


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

One of those air cleaner/filter thingies are pretty noisy.

We use them for the white noise.


----------



## Deir (Aug 19, 2005)

we just use a fan on the floor.


----------



## mamatomartina (Aug 25, 2004)

this is what we have been using every nap/night time for the past 12months for my ds who is now 19 months. My dd is quite noisy but he sleeps through all of her noise thanks to this machine. It's great b/c it's battery operated AND it's also got an AC adaptor so don't need to waste batteries when you're using it at home.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CONAIR-NATUR...QQcmdZViewItem

You can also find it not only by the name Conair but also Obus Forme Dream machine. It's the best $25 I've ever spent.


----------



## Kerrie (Jul 23, 2003)

I have a noise machine from homedics. I've tried to find another one and it seems that they don't make the basic one that we have but they do have them. I also saw one at a toy store today that was 'cuddly' I think it was a lamb/noise machine. We had the same thing happen to us years ago and now I'm addicted to the thing. I have to take it everywhere (including camping







)it's pathetic but oh well.


----------



## Lucilla (Aug 14, 2007)

we use static and it works great!


----------



## cjanelles (Oct 22, 2005)

We have one of those loud $10 box fans that sits on the floor and blows away from our bed and DD's bassinet. My DH needs the air circulation and I need the noise...works like a charm.

What used to work for my first DD when she was little? A radio set to a non-station full of static!


----------



## Subliime (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks for all of the replies!


----------



## deditus (Feb 22, 2006)

iserenity.com


----------



## hamletsjadedlover (Aug 5, 2007)

we use a humidifier all night


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

My dp can't sleep well without a fan, so we always have a cheap box fan on the floor of our bedroom. We put it on low, and it blows across the floor below the foot of our bed. It is by the register, so actually helps circulate heat, but we don't feel wind from it. If I do feel "breezy" some nights, I just get an extra blanket.


----------



## paula444four (Dec 29, 2006)

we use a fan most of the year...but use a radio on static when need be.

good luck!


----------



## smallmama (Dec 6, 2006)

We use an air purifier thing and sometimes a humidifier.


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

In the bedroom, we use the Sleep Sheep by Cloud 9. DH likes it as much as DD does. I like it because it is portable and turns itself off after 30 minutes. And it's cute.

In the office and living room we use a CD of white noise sounds: Hush Little Baby's Soothing Sounds for Sleep. In fact, DD is napping next to me right now and we are listening to the "Rain Falling" track on repeat. DH and I both like almost all the tracks on this album: they are very soothing!

We live in an apartment next to an alley and a YMCA parking lot, with a construction zone about a block away. You would be amazed at the amount of ambient street noise we get: loud conversations and crying kids in the parking lot, two big dumpsters being emptied by two separate garbage trucks, concrete mixer trucks going to the construction site, fire engines, cars alarms. It drives me crazy when DD is trying to take a nap and having trouble settling.


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

This http://www.petsmart.com/product/inde...6.2769119&sr=1 has been one of our best baby product investments to date. (We got the 2 gallon). We did not purchase it for the white noise (we have a humidifier in the room) but since hooking it up, DD has napped and slept much much much better.

The light is also a great night light - not too bright, not too dim. We got a $6 Betta fish for it and it looks great.


----------



## anarchamama (Mar 4, 2005)

We use a white noise machine for when ds1 is awake and ds2 is sleeping. I really like it.........I just turn it off when we go to bed and back on in the early morning, and it really keeps the kids from waking each other up.....

HEather


----------



## mommaJ (May 3, 2005)

we do, too. it is the Holmes brand. we even take it with us to hotels, etc.







i can't sleep without it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momto l&a* 
One of those air cleaner/filter thingies are pretty noisy.

We use them for the white noise.


----------



## mamalibby (Aug 20, 2007)

I just have a white noise track that I play on repeat on my ipod...it sounds like static, works great, and we have also played a whole cd of household white noise sounds on repeat, which were great (dishwasher, dryer, etc), except for when the "vacuum" track played:it sounded like a chainsaw! Now, that is just not soothing. Also, when we are in the car, we play a cd and shake a tic tac box when he is really trying to go to sleep and just can't! it sounds strange, but it works!


----------



## Animal_Lady (Sep 25, 2007)

When DD was a baby I used an aquarium! It had multiple benefits. White noise, humidifier, night light, and she had something fun to look at, and we talked about baby/mommy/daddy fish... Guppies are breeders!


----------



## bjorker (Jul 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucilla* 
we use static and it works great!

We have used this since dd was a newborn, and she's nearing 3 now. It works GREAT! I've noticed that it depends on the radio, some just don't work well at all, but you can either try tuning it between stations or at the end of the dial. This was a total lifesaver for us. Probably more for me than for dd.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emgremore* 
iserenity.com

YES! This is what *I* use, now that dd sleeps in her own bed (none of our other radios does the white noise as well as the one she's using). I just pull it up on my laptop right before I'm going to go to sleep, and that's worked very well for me. I couldn't find just one that did the trick, so I opened up 4 different sounds in different tabs on my browser (Firefox) and saved them to their own bookmark folder. When I'm ready to turn it on, I go to the folder and click "open in all tabs" and all 4 come up. Very easy, and works wonderfully.


----------



## reezley (May 27, 2006)

Little noise machine. Now that ds1 is older he picks whatever sound he's in the mood for - rain, white noise, "summer night", etc.


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reezley* 
Little noise machine. Now that ds1 is older he picks whatever sound he's in the mood for - rain, white noise, "summer night", etc.

















: Ours is from Bed, Bath & Beyond and has been wonderful for my light sleeping son. It's also a great sleep trigger- the kids hear the noise, they know it's nap time.







I, personally, am not a big fan of white noise, but the 'rain falling' is okay.


----------



## mom2tillie (Aug 22, 2007)

Great thread, I use a fan but it is really getting uncomfortable at this time of year. I was skeptical about the white noise machines, but I think I'll give it a try.

-Iris


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

We use "nature" sounds on an mp3 player, sometimes the rain sounds make have to pee. We also use recordings of the vacuum, although he prefers it live.


----------



## adamsfam07 (Sep 9, 2006)

We don't really use "white noise" but we have a CD of classical music that our ds 15mo really loves. As soon as I turn it on, he lays down beside me and about 10min later, he's out.


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

We always have an air purifier going in the bedroom. None of us can sleep without it!


----------

